# Sad News - Just_Jon



## just_jon (Aug 7, 2009)

I am just_jon's brother posting on his computer. If this is in an inappropriate area of the forum, I ask that a moderator move it to the correct location for me.

It is my sad duty to tell y'all that Jon passed away at 10:50 AM this morning after a long battle. Some of you may know he was a quadraplegic, having been paralyzed since a junior high football game in 1965. He had been in the hospital 11 out of the past 12 weeks and just wore out. Recently, he had been battling kidney failure, pulmonary failure and heart failure and it was a combination of those factors which took him this morning.  

I know how much he enjoyed this forum and the people he met on it and I thank y'all today for giving him your friendship'

Thanks,
Jon's brother Rick


----------



## Brian from Maui (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

Condolences to just_jon's family.

In the early days of this forum, he and I regularly PM'd and/or emailed each other.  I learned a great deal from him.


----------



## pgc01 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

Rick

Please accept my condolences to you and your family for your loss.


----------



## Robert Mika (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

I Newer had the opportunity to meet or have a help from John but he must have been a great man.
Condolence to his family.


----------



## VoG (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

That is so sad.

I had no idea about Jon's disability. He was made a MrExcel MVP long before I was and I always enjoyed/admired his contributions.

My sincere condolences to you and your family, Rick.


----------



## Tom Urtis (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

Sad news indeed, sorry to hear this and for your family's loss, but thank you for posting this to let us know.    I did not know about Jon's personal history but appreciated his contributions to the Excel community.   My condolences to you and all his family.


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

A friend he was. I'll miss Jon...

My condolences to the family.


----------



## Brian from Maui (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

bump


----------



## Krishnakumar (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

My condolences to you and your family...


----------



## Peter_SSs (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

Rick

Very sad to hear this news. I think Jon had done quite a bit of his MrExcel posting before I joined the forum so I hadn't directly run across him in many threads. However, I have come across, and used, many of his suggestions when I have been searching the forum for answers. He was a great asset to this community.

Although it is sad news, I thank you for letting us know and hope that you and other family members can take some comfort from the sentiments expressed in this thread.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

Hi Rick

I'm so sorry to hear that Jon has passed away - he was always one of the most friendly people you could meet on the forum and helped me out when I first joined.  My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## onlyadrafter (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

Hello,

haven't been around for a while, but am really sad to hear the news about just_jon, as others have stated, he was a great poster on this site. He helped many , myself included, and was never rude or condescending.

My sympathies and condoloncies to his family and friends.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

He new a lot about Excel and shared with pleasure.
To my sense it was a modest person who didn't need to "show"; to my sense that matches his name: "just jon"
condolencies


----------



## ZVI (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

Rick, 

We all sincerely sympathize with you about the loss of Jon.

But you should be proud of your brother because despite of the big problems with the health, Jon during the long time helped many people at this forum.

He was one of the first experts here on whose talent, geniality and courtesy I has paid attention when for the first time has got on this forum.

Thank to you and all your family that you cared of him.

Take care.

Vladimir


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

Rick,

My condolences to you and your family.  As you can see from all the responses, he was very much respected and admired here.  He will truly be missed by the members of this forum (including me!).

Joe


----------



## shades (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

Condolences to you and your family. Thanks for letting us know. I always appreciate his participation on this board.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

Please accept our condolences, as Joe has stated it is clear that he will be sorely missed throughout the community.


----------



## Taff (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

Condolences to all of Jon's family.  

Helped me out on numerous occasions, always willing to go the extra yard to explain.

Thanks for all Jon

Taff


----------



## Smitty (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

Rick,

I'm so sorry to hear about Jon.  He was a great friend and will be sorely missed.  

He is one of those people who had a great impact here, and I imagine he did in his personal life as well.  My only regret is that I didn't get to meet him personally.

Jon and I had e-mailed off and on over the years and I knew a bit about his situation, but he wasn't one to let on how bad it was; I think he always seemed to put the others in his life before him.

I wish you and your family the best and if there's anything we can do in Jon's memory, please let us know.

Take care,


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

Rick,

Most of us forum old timers were friends with Jon and had enjoyed corresponding with him via e-mail or PM here over the years. I am among those who had the privilege of doing so. 

While I was aware that Jon had some chronic medical issues, I never knew the exact nature of them. I hope that our members here have done a good job of showing you and your family the high regard that our little global community dedicated to Excel had for Jon. In real life he might have been Christopher Reeves. But around here, we saw only Clark Kent and now and then a bit of Superman. 

I would make a minor edit to what Smitty wrote: “I'm so sorry to hear about Jon. He was a great friend and <S>will be</S> *is* sorely missed.” I say “is” because I had already noted Jon’s absence several months ago and had been considering jotting him a PM to see how he was doing. I regret I didn’t do so.
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Thank you so very much for logging in to MrExcel and letting us know. We very much appreciate the courtesy. I hope that your family knows Jon’s goodness, kindness, helpfulness and intelligence will be remembered by people in all corners of the world.<o></o>


----------



## MrExcel (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

Rick - 

Very sorry to hear this.

Bill


----------



## Smitty (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*



Greg Truby said:


> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> Thank you so very much for logging in to MrExcel and letting us know. We very much appreciate the courtesy. I hope that your family knows Jon’s goodness, kindness, helpfulness and intelligence will be remembered by people in all corners of the world.<o></o>


 
Ditto, and I take Greg's edit to heart, as I regret not following up on the last e-mail I sent him.  Jon's presence will be felt here for a long time to come and you can bet that we'll all hoist a glass to him in our respective ways.

Take care,


----------



## xenou (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

I didn't know jon but I can see what a loss he is to all of us.  My condolences.

Alex


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Aug 9, 2009)

My condolences to the whole family and Jon's friends.


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Aug 9, 2009)

Rick,

Just saw this thread . I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure he will be sadly missed by many here.

Though we only crossed each other's path a handful of times here I benefited a lot from his excel knowledge by looking at his board contributions.

My prayers and condoleances to you and your family. May he rest in peace.

Regards.


----------



## NateO (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Rick,

I've corresponded with Jon over the years on a number of Excel issues. He was a passionate member of our community, sharp as a tack, and curious to learn more and share, even more.

I'm very sorry to hear this news, and wish you and yours my deepest condolences. Jon is/will be very much missed here.


----------



## ExcelChampion (Aug 9, 2009)

Jon was one of the very first people to spur my curiosity about Excel.  I learned so much from him and attribute much of my knowledge to him.  Who can say how many people Jon has helped not only learn Excel, but take their careers to new heights, such as mine.

He'll be missed, but lives on everytime someone types an equal sign...

RIP, just_jon...


----------



## PA HS Teacher (Aug 9, 2009)

I have not spent as much time around here as in years past, so I feel a little guilty about not noticing jon's absence.  When I think of all the time I've spend here and all that I have learned, there is a group of people who really represent the Mr. Excel site for me.  Jon is right there are the top.  In addition to being someone whose knowledge I really respect, he always seemed like a genuinely good person.  It's really hard to imagine that I won't be running into him on threads in the future.  Jon meant a lot to a lot of people here.  It is sort of strange to say this about someone I have never met, but I will really miss his presence here.


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

Sad news indeed. Thank you for taking the time to let us know.

I don't have much to add that hasn't already been said many, many times (and more eloquently) by the others, but I will indeed miss talking with him. We usually talked more about The Beatles than Excel anyway


----------



## RichardS (Aug 9, 2009)

Rick,

Sincerest condolences to you and your family.

Richard


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear such sad news.  Please accept my condolences and know that he was, as others have said, a great person and always strived to help others as best as he could.


----------



## Yogi Anand (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh My Goodness ... so sad to hear about his passing on.

I have not been on the board a lot lately, and I got the news about his passing away via Facebook. Even though I never had the chance to meet Jon personally and did not know about his physical challenges, I felt he was a friend and a great EXCEL enthusiast.

Rick, thanks for letting us know ... my prayers are with you and the family!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Sad News - Please Move If Posted Incorrectly*

Really sorry to hear the news. 

I was unaware of his health situation but always enjoyed his quick mind and his sense of humour. He will be missed. 

Denis


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Aug 9, 2009)

Rick,

I don't post on this forum much any more so I did not notice that your brother was not posting, but Jon was a great guy.  I was just thinking about him a couple of days ago.  I wish I could remember what it was that triggered the memory of a PM conversation we had.  It was in that conversation that he told me a little about his ailments.

I'm sorry to hear about his passing.

Mark


----------



## al_b_cnu (Aug 10, 2009)

Rick,

All I can do is echo the sentiments that have already been said.

In my communications with him I was impressed by what a kind and thoughtful person he was.

He will be missed.

Please pass on my best wishes to you and all your family.

Alan


----------



## Domski (Aug 10, 2009)

Very sad news. My thoughts are with you and your family.

Dom


----------



## NBVC (Aug 10, 2009)

My condolences are sent to your family and Jon's family, Rick.

I am sure the Excel Community will miss his contributions.


----------



## texasalynn (Aug 10, 2009)

Rick and family - very sad news.  As you can tell that Just_jon was a great friend of MrExcel and was always very helpful.  I wasn't aware of his illness and I'm sorry to say I had noticed his being missing and meant to PM.  My prayers are with you.


----------



## lenze (Aug 10, 2009)

My sincere condolences to you Rick and the rest of Jon's family. I, like others, did not know about his health issues, and was indeed suprised to learn of them. I didn't really know Jon, but we did exchange a few PM's over the years concerning the game of bridge. I, too, meant to inquire about him, as he had become "Conspicuous By His Absence". It will be even more so now.

lenze


----------



## Zack Barresse (Aug 10, 2009)

Likewise as others, not much I can add.  This is just sad news.  I liked Jon very much.  He is definitely sorely missed.  I'm extremely sorry for your loss Rick.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Oaktree (Aug 10, 2009)

Very sad news.  We'll miss Jon around here


----------



## TinaP (Aug 10, 2009)

All I can add is my sympathy to your family.


----------



## just_jon (Aug 10, 2009)

Jon's obituary has just been posted online:

Text of the obituary follows (we have had to remove the link due to some issues with malware on the destination site):



> *Jonathan Edmonds *
> 
> <!-- AddThis Button BEGIN -->Share<!-- AddThis Button END -->
> E-mail Visit Guest Book
> ...


----------



## TommyGun (Aug 10, 2009)

Another good man is no longer with us.  You will be missed sir.  My condolences to his family and friends in this time of loss.


----------



## yytsunamiyy (Aug 11, 2009)

While I too mourn the loss of Jon and would like to offer my sincerest condolences to his family, I have to report that the link to the obituary posted above took me to a very agressive website trying to install "anti-virus" software on my computer. Only unplugging the networkcable and force-closing my browser got rid of it.


----------



## Domski (Aug 11, 2009)

yytsunamiyy said:


> I have to report that the link to the obituary posted above took me to a very agressive website trying to install "anti-virus" software on my computer. Only unplugging the networkcable and force-closing my browser got rid of it.


 
Same here


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 11, 2009)

It didn't do anything to me - but that may have been because I was running Javascript disabled at the time.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Aug 11, 2009)

The link was no problem for me either.


----------



## Domski (Aug 11, 2009)

I got numerous pop up messages and my browser locked up completely. Seems okay now so they are more than likely just the annoying sort that encourage you to download some fake antivirus software but a bit of a pain all the same.

Dom


----------



## SydneyGeek (Aug 11, 2009)

I had no problem. The site wasn't hijacked by anything, and the obituary gave a good insight into Jon. Would it be OK to post the text here?

Denis


----------



## Oorang (Aug 11, 2009)

When I very first came to this board, I was a wet behind the ears newbie asking naive inexperienced questions. And I always got answers. From a lot of people, because that's the kind of board this is, but often from Jon. And he always answered them kindly, never making fun of what I didn't know, just teaching me what was important. 
    Because of Jon and people like him, I have now become fairly handy with Excel myself, and my career has benefited from it. I didn't know Jon personally or the struggles he faced, I just knew him as someone who was very expert at what he chose to master, and was willing to to help other people master it too. 
    Jon stood head and shoulders above a crowd of experts, something made evident by being made a MrExcel MVP, and I always thought highly of skills and courtesy. 
    It saddens me that the community has lost this great contributor, but it also inspires me to know that even with everything he faced, he not only fought back to succeed, but that he succeeded more than others who had less working against them. 
I hope that if I am ever faced with such hardship that I will also rise above it. And I am encouraged to know that it can be done, because Jon proved  that it can. 
To Rick and Jon's family, thank you letting us know in the middle of this trying time when you have so many concerns. Your loss is great, but Jon will be remembered, and remembered well, by many. 

My Sincere Condolences,
Aaron Bush


----------



## Domenic (Aug 11, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family for your loss...


----------



## NateO (Aug 11, 2009)

In addition to offering my condolences, I'd like to share one of many things I remember about Jon and why he was such a great community member, here.

Jon, in addition to being very talented, was a great student. I don't know if Jon ever used the IRR calculation, but I got rambling about it, one day, in a private setting. 

In turn, Jon PM'd me to respond to this, as my rambling was very similar:

http://www.mrexcel.com/for<WBR></WBR>um/showthread.php?t=117597

You can see my initial response:

"Funny, I was just mentioning that I had done something similar a while back..."

It wasn't funny, it was that Jon was curious, wanted to help and had read through my balderdash. I distinctly remember being taken off-guard by him recalling my ramblings, and I would have never seen that post.

One of many great interactions with Jon.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 11, 2009)

FYI - Jon's brother Rick PM'd me with his address.  If anyone would like to send a card to the family, PM me and I'll give it to you.


----------



## HalfAce (Aug 14, 2009)

I know I've been away from the board for a while now, but man, I'm really sorry to hear he's gone. I always enjoyed his posts and corresponding with him. My condolences to your family and Jon's many many friends.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Aug 16, 2009)

This is very sad news indeed.  Jon will be missed.


----------

